# Need help deciding between USC production and NYU Tisch production



## knosuchthing (Apr 12, 2009)

I need some help deciding between my going to undergrad USC for production or NYU Tisch for production. My dream had been to go to USC for production since the summer after my sophomore year when I did a 16 mm film course for 7 weeks at USC. I loved it and decided that USC was where I wanted to go. I also applied to NYU Tisch and 4 other schools with film programs. I had never visited NYU so when I got in and was invited to visit I went. Now I am so confused. I loved the film program at Tisch. It seems so creative and I love the fact that you get to start taking some sound and either photography or animation along with your GE's freshman year. USC makes you wait until second half of Sophomore year to take anything film related. NYU's course list seems to include many more choices for production classes than USC. NYU also has you start crewing on upperclassman films starting your freshman year. I don't know anyone in production at USC who is into their production classes yet. I only know current freshman who are in script writing and critical studies. Can anyone who is at USC give me an idea of what the production classes are really like. Is it a great program? Something to get really excited about, like NYU's program. I really need more information about both programs from current students who can fill me in on what really goes on at these schools. I don't want to make the wrong decision. I've heard from some newly graduated students from NYU and they rave about the education they got there. I do want to work out in California after graduation, but I've been told the contacts I make at either school can get me there if I work hard enough. Please help, I need to make a decision soon.


----------



## cschu011 (Apr 12, 2009)

NYU


----------



## knosuchthing (Apr 12, 2009)

What's your reasoning.


----------



## Tobsterius (Apr 12, 2009)

I think you answered your own question.  Go with NYU.  You seem to be really excited with what NYU has to offer you.


----------



## knosuchthing (Apr 12, 2009)

I loved USC when I was there for the summer. It's been my dream school.


----------



## Tobsterius (Apr 12, 2009)

> Originally posted by knosuchthing:
> I loved USC when I was there for the summer. It's been my dream school.



Opinions and feelings can change, knosuchthing.  It's a big decision, and I'm sure you want to make the right choice.  But there is a big chance that USC might not be your cup of tea when you get there (the same goes for NYU).  The only thing I can say is that you seem to be leaning towards NYU for all solid reasons and only considering USC because 'you fell in love with it.'

Make a pro and con list.  See which comes out on top.  Also, they aren't going to pull your admission if you call USC and be like "why should I choose you over NYU?"

One major upside to USC is that it's right in the middle of the film business.


----------



## cschu011 (Apr 12, 2009)

Everyone has stated my reasoning haha.  NYU, if you want production, because the earlier you start the better.  I mean its alot of money...so fill your cup.


----------



## suenos53 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm a current USC Freshman production student, and I love it here! Of course, I don't know much about NYU. The fact is, you can take film classes from the get-go at USC. In my freshman fall semester, I took Dr. Casper's intro to film class (amazing class!) and this semester I'm taking the Sci-fi/Horror/Fantasy genre class (also amazing). While these are not production classes per se, my friend who is also a freshman production student is taking a production class this semester -- he's been making short films all semester in this class. There is a difference between production classes and the "production track". I'm starting the "production track" next spring, but i'm taking a production class this coming fall (the same one my friend took). Also, the teachers are so great here, and the facilities are beautiful and top of the line. 
If you have any more questions please let me know


----------



## knosuchthing (Apr 12, 2009)

As freshmen are you able/encouraged to crew on upper classmen film sets?


----------



## suenos53 (Apr 12, 2009)

I, personally, am not doing that right now, but several friends are working on upper class or graduate student films. I have been able to work on a real production through connections I've made at school. There are film competitions also. I've entered two so far this year - one a week long competition and the other a 24 hour long competition. Amazing fun.


----------



## cschu011 (Apr 12, 2009)

the 24hr film festival goes to all schools.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 12, 2009)

Knosuch:

I'm a screenwriting student at USC and I crew on projects whenever I have time.  You may not be enrolled in the classes, but that doesn't mean you're not allowed to crew on projects.  There are myriad ways you'll find out about what's going on...every semester there are the 480s and 546s, which are advanced productions financed by the school, then there are always MFAs doing 533s and 552s, which are the upper level directing classes, the music video and commercial classes,, and then there are always a bunch of thesis films as well.  There are Stark projects in the spring, not to mention the individual projects for the different disciplines...for instance, my bf is a cinematographer, and for his 35mm final project for Advanced Cinematography, one of his ACs was a BFA student.  There's the TV pilot class, I gripped for that, it's a combo of BFA and MFA enrollment.

Nobody, at NYU or USC, will turn away crew.

I'm producing a short I wrote that a CTPR student is directing this summer (outside of school, our own $$) and we've got a BFA camera operator and AD.

Film students are making movies all the time...no matter which school you go to.

I will say this, in USC's curriculum's defense:  screenwriting and critical studies courses are all going to make you a better filmmaker.  Every film starts with a blank page, and the better you are at putting words on that page, the better your films will be when you begin making them.

It's not too common that people get into both programs, in my experience...NYU and USC are so very different, they don't tend to get overlapping applicant pools...few USC students that I know applied to NYU, and vice versa, and out of those few, rarely did anyone get into both.

That said, if you need to be sold on one program over the other, perhaps that's not the program for you.  However, it's been some time since you visited USC, by my understanding, so maybe take another look/visit if you can.


No matter what, knosuch, you cannot make a bad decision.  NYU and USC are consistently named the top US film programs by the people who name such things.  You're in a great position and many would love to share your seat.  Just remember that none of our input matters as much as what YOU want. 

Best of luck.


----------



## knosuchthing (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. I feel really grateful to have gotten into both schools but the decision is still very tough. 

Jayimess: In your experience at USC, do you feel like you are prepared to go out into the industry with whatever connections you have made? Also, do you feel creatively fulfilled?


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 13, 2009)

knosuch:
I'm in the same position as you are! 
its comforting to know that I'm not the only one antagonizing over a decision

were you at the accepted students program at Tisch on April 4th? it seems like you may be leaning towards NYU- I myself am leaning more towards USC but its true that they are both amazing and offer incredible opportunities.


----------



## cschu011 (Apr 13, 2009)

Also keep in mind the school does not make the filmmaker.  You have to have that inner talent to get you anywhere.  I mean hundred of thousands of people go to film school and never do anything in the field.  

Just go where you feel most comfortable with.  Meet people and hope everyhting works out in the long run.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been so focused on the school part of things, I'm just shifting to the business part.  I've made great connections with my classmates, directors and producers, and writers...I've had the opportunity to improve my pitching skills, and I'm going for my first internships this summer.

I'm optimistic about the business side of things...but I don't think anyone can be completely prepared for the real world just by what's done in school.

As for creative fulfillment, absolutely.


----------



## knosuchthing (Apr 13, 2009)

I decided that I wanted to get the most experience possible at a school that I felt best fit what I was looking for both creatively and academically...so that I can become the best filmmaker I can be. I chose NYU Tisch. And yes, Rebecca I was there on the 4th and that's when I first saw how great the program was!


----------



## Tobsterius (Apr 13, 2009)

> Originally posted by knosuchthing:
> I decided that I wanted to get the most experience possible at a school that I felt best fit what I was looking for both creatively and academically...so that I can become the best filmmaker I can be. I chose NYU Tisch. And yes, Rebecca I was there on the 4th and that's when I first saw how great the program was!



I would have made the same choice.  Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats on making such a hard decision!  You'll love it!


----------

